# Site Brindle female Bull Mastiff



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Small red van Reg T642 JVR OR JWR put dog out of van and sped off down Long Lane near sawley Marina dog ran after the van, he pulled up in layby and friend asked if it was hes dog chap was Asian girl white with black eye they said no, words exchange and he sped off again without the dog towards Lafarge gravel pits castle Donington, I have been back today for 2 hours and went into boarding kennels Nr Kegworth got numbers to ring rang them all and no dogs handed in as yet scum scum scum


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

so sad to hear =[


----------

